# بالصور :المصريين في الخارج يختارون حمدين صباحي



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

*بالصور :المصريين في الخارج يختارون حمدين صباحي










*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## man4truth (11 مايو 2012)

*هل فى اجماع فعلى على انتخاب حمدين صباحى؟
يا ريت نوحد الصفوف لأنتخاب واحد يجمع عليه الكل لعدم تفتييت الأصواتز
يا ريت الردود يا جماعه
نوحد الأصوات فى الداخل والخارج​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

> *هل فى اجماع فعلى على انتخاب حمدين صباحى؟*​


في تشتت قليلا إلى عمرو موسى، لكن أغلب الناس اللي كانت مؤيداه بعد إمبارح تركته، وسنحاول إقناع الباقي بتأييد عمدين، فهو على الأقل متفق عليه بين قطاع كبير جدا من المسيحيين والمسلمين وحتى منهم الإسلاميين..


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2012)

ربنا معاك يا ريسس


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2012)

من السعودية


----------



## The Antiochian (11 مايو 2012)

*بغض النظر عن إعجابي به ، فبعد أن باتت حظوظه فوق كل المرشحين غير الإسلاميين أنصح كل الأقباط بالتوحد خلفه ، فهو يحمل مشروع وطن ، مشروع الأمة المصرية .*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 مايو 2012)

ياريت كل الاقباط يصوتوا لشخص واحد والرب يوفق


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

*من ابو ظبي النسر يحلق 
  الاستاذ حسن سلامه وزوجتة يحلقون بالنسر عاليا





*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

*  المهندس احمد فتحي يحلق في سماء اوروبا بالنسر





*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2012)

*استفتاء "كلنا خالد سعيد" 

صباحى 83,025 (11/5 سعة 09  2)
ابوا الفتوح :  58,980
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2012)

*محمود أبو عوف , احد الناخبين بالمملكة العربية السعودية





*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

البطاقة الانتخابية لاحد الناخبين بدولة الامارات العربية اليوم عقب ادلاءه بصوتة




​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2012)

*استفتاء كلنا خالد سعيد اليوم الساعة 43  2
صباحى: 83,343
ابوا الفتوح: 59,200
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

*أول صورة من مصرى بنيوزيلاندا لـ حمدين صباحى رئيسا ً لمصر | واحد مننا*





​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

*تأييدات شباب الحمراوى لحمدين صباحى رئيسا ً لمصر | واحد مننا من الكويت

**



*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

*المواطن "محمد اسماعيل" فى اوروبا يختار حمدين صباحى لرئاسه الجمهوري

**




*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

*المهندس احمد فتحي يحلق في سماء اوروبا بالنسر

**



*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

*  الاستاذ حسن سلامه وزوجتة يحلقون بالنسر عاليا
**



*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

من يجد أي تكرار عليه أن ينبهني فوراً..


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

*أصوات المصريين في الخارج - أحلام ابراهيم و زوجها سيد عزيز - الولايات المتحدة الامريكية صوته لـ #صباحي

**



*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

Yasser Mahmoud
 من برلين نعم لحمدين


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

*من قطر مهندس /عبدالله بيومى بدر




*​


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2012)

طابور المصريين بالكويت


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

*Sayed Farouk

     من لندن ,,,, صباحى صباحى صباحى*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

*Mohamed Fisal

     من جدة السعودية*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

أصوات المصريين في الخارج - احمد عبدالعال - السعودية - صوته لـ صباحي



​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

عمرو أبو بكر من السعوديه و فخور اني هانتخب بطلي و قدوتي و المناضل حمدين صباحي




​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

أصوات المصريين في الخارج - دينا - أنجلترا - صوتها لـحمدين..


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2012)

*أعلنت حملة دعم حمدين صباحي المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية – واحدمننا – تفوق صباحى على باقى المرشحين فى أول أيام التصويت فى انتخابات الرئاسة والتى بدأت اليوم الجمعة وتستمر حتى الخمي المقبل.

وأضافت الحملة فى بيان لها اليوم الجمعة حصل ''مصراوى'' على نسخة منه أن المؤشرات أكدت تقدما كبيرا لحمدين صباحي في عدد من الدول العربية علي رأسها الإمارات و الكويت و قطر والسعودية و البحرين و الأردن ، كما أكدت المؤشرات تقدم صباحي في عدد من دول أوربا علي رأسها فرنسا وإيطاليا و أسبانيا.

وكشفت الحملة فى أول تقرير لها عن عملية الإقتراع بانتخابات الرئاسة أن عملية الإقتراع شهدت كثافة التصويت فى أورربا فى اليوم الأول تعتبر ضعيفة نظرا لأنه يوم عمل عكس الدول العربية ، كما أنه بالنسبة لأمريكا وكندا واستراليا لم تصل بياناتهم حتى الآن نظرا لفروق التوقيت

أضافت أن التقدم الكبير لصباحي في أوروبا في أول أيام التصويت يرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا بعمل منظم وإعلان حملة دعم الدكتور محمد البرادعي بأوروبا عن تأييدها و دعمها لصباحي.
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2012)

*استفتاء كلنا خالد سعيد الساعة 18  11
صباحى 87,295
ابو الفتوح 61,739
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)

*هاني شاكر مصري في دبي ... صوتي ل حمدين صباحي

*



​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)




----------



## zezza (12 مايو 2012)

*هو عادى كدة بطاقة التصويت تتصور ؟؟!!!*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (12 مايو 2012)

*إذن فهو الصباحي :scenic:..
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)

zezza قال:


> *هو عادى كدة بطاقة التصويت تتصور ؟؟!!!*



للي خارج مصر لأن البطاقات هم اللي بيطبعوها من النت، لكن احنا بنروح للمقرات ونعلّم على النسر


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *إذن فهو الصباحي :scenic:..
> *​


ياريت كل المسيحيين يسيبوهم من عمرو موسى وشفيق وينتخبوا الراجل المحترم دا...


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)

*حمدين صباحي: 92039

أبو الفتوح : 63967

03:24
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)




----------



## Waiting+Jesus (12 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ياريت كل المسيحيين يسيبوهم من عمرو موسى وشفيق وينتخبوا الراجل المحترم دا...





أنا هانتخبه عشان خاطر حضرتك بس  :t31:
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)

ربنا يباركك أختي...


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)

*على لسان استاذ اسلام سلامه من الخبر - السعوديه
*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مايو 2012)

*تم حذف المشاركات المسيئه ورجاء عدم تكرارها او اقتباسها
سلام ونعمه ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2012)

*حمدين صباحي: 94535

أبو الفتوح : 65098

10:18
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 مايو 2012)




----------



## Molka Molkan (13 مايو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2012)

*الساعة 56  11 صباحا
صباحى 103,967
ابو الفتوح 70,823
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 مايو 2012)




----------

